# Wrong wood



## $moke!t (Sep 6, 2020)

I ordered wood chuncks  but got sent chips instead . Can I still use these with my WSM?  Doesn't seem like it would work but thought I'd ask you folks before I send back.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 6, 2020)

If I were you’d I’d prefer chunks. I’m sure you could rig up a pan or foil pack of chips but chunks are the ticket for your cooker imo


----------



## kruizer (Sep 6, 2020)

Unless you make a packet for the chips, they would go up pretty fast in the coals. I would send them back and get chunks.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 9, 2020)

Yep. Send 'em back. I've moved on from chunks to splits (they sell them at HD and Walmart, or any cooking wood supplier) in my WSM. I bury one sizeable split in the cold charcoal (8 to 10 inches long, 3-6 inches thick). Make sure it is completely covered then add 8-12 hot charcoals to the center of the top of the pile. Great for long smokes or multiple short smokes. No billowing white smoke either due to pre-heating and slow carbonizing.

I've got some 3-4" thick oak branches that have been aging on the side of the house. Been intending to cut them into shorter logs recently but the air quality from local fires has kept me inside.


----------

